# Gtechniq C4



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

When using this trim restorer, is it best to tape off the surrounding paint when applying it, or does it wipe off paint easily?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

You can do, but not problem with getting it on paintwork as long as you wipe off immediately. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

C4 = C1 = C5 its all the same stuff

Wipe of any excess spills, but the product is great for paint protection :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tips said:


> C4 = C1 = C5 its all the same stuff
> 
> Wipe of any excess spills, but the product is great for paint protection :thumb:


There must be some difference tho???
And I don't mean the bottle!!!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Please don't open that can of worms I beg you Gonzo. They are in fact the same product, but the C1 (being for the bodywork) was more towards the professional user as if the product was not applied exactly could of caused an issue with residue removal. The Gtechniq site now has a disclaimer before purchase of C1+ (the new version of C1 which now has a slightly longer curing time to allow a non hurried application and sufficient time to allow for residue removal). This is by no means any form of deception on Gtechniqs part it is merely covering there backs should human error on application occur. Should you wish to apply it to the bodywork of your vehicle. Get an old panel and have a practice to help put your mind at ease on the application process (which should be done if applying any long term sealant to a vehicle in my opinion).

Oh, ye' and C4 is the bomb (see what I did there?), I'll get my coat.


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

svended said:


> Please don't open that can of worms I beg you Gonzo. They are in fact the same product, but the C1 (being for the bodywork) was more towards the professional user as if the product was not applied exactly could of caused an issue with residue removal. The Gtechniq site now has a disclaimer before purchase of C1+ (the new version of C1 which now has a slightly longer curing time to allow a non hurried application and sufficient time to allow for residue removal). This is by no means any form of deception on Gtechniqs part it is merely covering there backs should human error on application occur. Should you wish to apply it to the bodywork of your vehicle. Get an old panel and have a practice to help put your mind at ease on the application process (which should be done if applying any long term sealant to a vehicle in my opinion).
> 
> Oh, ye' and C4 is the bomb (see what I did there?), I'll get my coat.


If there are the same SH*T do you just purchase the best volume for money... what one is that?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

smartvw said:


> If there are the same SH*T do you just purchase the best volume for money... what one is that?


Same stuff, same volume/price, just a different label thats all.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The price per ml is the same. For the body of the vehicle you'll notice the C1+ has a bottle of C1.5 Silo Seal and you'll need to tick the disclaimer, but the base product is just the same. You may want to buy the larger bottle of the C4 (plastic) or C5 (wheels) and use some on the plastic and some to seal the wheels.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got left over c5 on my plastic trim if that helps


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got some new C1+ which I'll be trying on paint, alloys and plastic trim when the weather improves


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tips said:


> I've got some new C1+ which I'll be trying on paint, alloys and plastic trim when the weather improves


Make sure you post your results :thumb:


----------



## aygoblue123 (Jan 25, 2012)

Such good stuff just seen it on a mates car, not expensive when it lasts so long and is so effective!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Make sure you post your results :thumb:


Will do great gonzo - thanks :thumb:


----------

